# Tell OK! Magazine how you feel about their disrespectful and intrusive cover featuring Michael Jackson



## KittyDanger (Jan 27, 2009)

In case you haven't seen it, OK! magazine chose to publish, on its cover, a picture of Michael, probably already dead intubated and on a streacher as a "tribute".

read and sign
http://www.petitiononline.com/MJTribue/petition.html


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

I don't see it, I see one with a big pic of him and Debbie Rowe with the 2 oldest as little ones.


----------



## aprons_and_acorns (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I saw that magazine cover at Walgreen's and found it totally appalling.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

Just say this tonight at the grocery store...


----------



## Caittune (Aug 2, 2006)

I saw it and while normally, I wasn't affected by the news of his passing, that picture had me in tears. I just couldn't believe that they would put a picture like that on there.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

that is awful!


----------



## ghostlykisses (Sep 27, 2007)

While I was not affected by this man's death because I loath celebrity worship ( I do feel awful for his children however) but I found this cover and a couple others very disturbing. I do not want to see a picture of a dead or dying person no matter who they are and I certainly do not think my children need to see it.

GROSS







:


----------



## Youngfrankenstein (Jun 3, 2009)

This reminds me of when my son saw, in the store with me, the photo of Steve Irwin floating in the water after being stung. Explain that to a 5-year-old.


----------



## TCMoulton (Oct 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Youngfrankenstein* 
This reminds me of when my son saw, in the store with me, the photo of Steve Irwin floating in the water after being stung. Explain that to a 5-year-old.

I believe that was a fake photograph but still inappropriate.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ghostlykisses* 
While I was not affected by this man's death because I loath celebrity worship ( I do feel awful for his children however) but I found this cover and a couple others very disturbing. I do not want to see a picture of a dead or dying person no matter who they are and I certainly do not think my children need to see it.

GROSS







:

Yeah.







And Jackson's children certainly don't need to see it. I'm sure they've been protected from it now, but they will see it eventually.







That magazine has no class, none at all.


----------

